# Michigan Support group



## limonlemon (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm in the Detroit Area. Anyone from around here?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep! I live in Waterford. Actually, there's a social group call Michiganders unite too:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/michiganders-unite/


----------



## frustratedguy (Jan 1, 2011)

ya...farmington hills


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Dragon and Frustrated guy, we should meet up sometime! That's unbelievably close.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I am from Ann Arbor.


----------



## georgette530 (Aug 15, 2011)

I from macomb township


----------



## harleen (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm from the Downriver area. It's in South East MI.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm also from the Detroit area.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

sherbert said:


> Yep! I live in Waterford. Actually, there's a social group call Michiganders unite too:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/michiganders-unite/


you are literally next door to me.


----------



## harleen (Aug 15, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> Me too.


Oh sh-t! Love your icon.
Doctor Horrible!:heart


----------



## Andre_ (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep actually Detroit/Dearborn Heights:blank


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

AA here as well. Moved a few months back now waiting patiently for my first Michigan winter lol.


----------

